
Data collection for sketch based wireframing recognition tool - awcv9kjlh
https://convnetwireframing-savinay.c9users.io/
======
awcv9kjlh
I am developing a sketch based wireframing recognition tool and I need to
collect data for it. I request you all to visit the link and draw sketches as
shown in the sample images. Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Link - [https://convnetwireframing-
savinay.c9users.io/](https://convnetwireframing-savinay.c9users.io/)

